#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست ترانزیستور ماسفت k975

## علی۱۱۰

با سلام و تبریک سال جدید، امیدوارم آرامش در زندگی داشته باشید.
جناب آقای صابری ترانزیستور ماسفت k975 را دارید؟

----------

*حمیدکیانی*,*صابری*

----------


## حمیدکیانی

سلام
معطل این ترانزیستورنشید اگرماسفت دیگری داریددرحدودولتاژ وآمپراژ استفاده کنید
آمپرش کلا1/5 هست
ازخیلی ازماسفت های دیگرمیتونیداستفاده کنید 
دیتا روضمیمه میکنمScreenshot_۲۰۲۱-۰۴-۰۵-۰۲-۴۱-۵۵.png

----------

*صابری*

----------


## حمیدکیانی

Screenshot_۲۰۲۱-۰۴-۰۵-۰۲-۴۱-۴۹.png
این ماسفت ان کانال هست  برای دیدن دیتا وجزئیات ازگوگل وهمچنین قسمت دیتاشیت انجمن هم میتونیداستفاده کنید

موفق باشید وخدانگهدار

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام و سال نو مبارک/ با عرض پوزش به دلیل بی کیفیت بودن اکثر فت های بازار فعلا موجود ندارم.

----------


## علی۱۱۰

> سلام و سال نو مبارک/ با عرض پوزش به دلیل بی کیفیت بودن اکثر فت های بازار فعلا موجود ندارم.


سلام، مچکرم از پاسگویی شما،جناب آقای صابری ببخشید مشابه ترانزیستور ماسفت k975 جنس خوب مانند: 2SK2851 ،2SK2961 ،H7N1009MD90TZ موجود هست؟

----------

